# Bad weather...would you go?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Crap. I've been wanting to try my first BN show for awhile. (in eventing speak, that's 2'6" jump height. I had been doing 2' to 2'3", but am ready to try more. I found a schooling show where the XC round is just schooling round, so if I see anything out of my league, I can just skip it. The problem is, this place is very hilly and it's supposed to rain all day combined with 20 to 30mph winds. I don't have stud holes drilled into my horse's shoes, so I don't know if I should go. While my horse has been very game lately about competing, I don't want to do anything that would take either of our confidence away.

I get that whole suck it up and go thing, but it's 90 mile drive one way with just me and horsey. If anything goes wrong, I'm on my own.

The stadium ring is small with tight turns and it would be our first round ever at this height. My horse is not a fan of slop, so it might be an ugly 2 minutes. 

The XC is hilly and I won't have the option of studs. The point of this was to keep our confidence moving forward, not back. 

I like a pretty ribbon as much as the next gal, but it's a long drive for what could be a very unproductive day. I also don't want him to slip and hurt himself. There are other shows, and it's not the worst thing in the world if we stay home. I only have the entry fee invested. I don't have a trainer fee to pay and I trailer myself, so I'd only lose the entry money. 

For those of you who have been in similar weather conditions, is a rainy 30mph wind day a good time to move up, or should I just bag it?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, as you know, a good weatherman is only right 50% of the time, lol. I have a show this Sunday, about 90 miles away from me as well, however no jumping, just equitation, both E & W and yup, it's supposed to pour. If I were you, I would go, but take it easy if it's slippery.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not fond of rain or bad footing, so I would pass. Also driving in the rain w/a trailer can be a PITA.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I would pass. If you are combining lots of rain, high winds, hills and bad footing, plus a long drive in bad conditions (the road conditions on a really rainy day can set a horse on edge too - the odd noises, rain beating the trailer, puddles, etc) it would be very very easy to have it be a bad experience for you and the horse. If you are wanting to use it as a learning experience, then wait for better weather, so it will be a more beneficial experience. If it's a made horse doing what he is accustomed to doing then its a different matter, but as a schooling day, you are really dealing with the cards stacked against you.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It sounds like you have your mind made up, don't go. If your not comfortable with it I wouldn't go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd pass too.


----------

